# Decidual Bleeding? Or period? Am I pregnant?



## liz0 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey all first post and I hope I'm posting this in the right thread!
I started a new birth control on August 9th up until then I've always used Alesse. My last known period was August 5th. I always get my period exactly on the 3rd day after I stop taking my pill.
Around August 20th I started getting lower back pains and by the time the 24th hit, I started feeling sick. Nausea, bad dizzy spells, cramping, head aches, bloating, Very hard and tender nipples... So Finally my husband had enough and literally dragged me to a walk in clinic.(I've had horrible experiences with doctors misdiagnosing me) After 2 hours waiting and a urine test later. The doctor told me I had low blood pressure and probably a pinched nerve in my back and to just go home and rest, if I didn't get better in a few days come back.(Yea right!) By now I've pretty much convinced myself I'm pregnant and it's just too early for the tests to tell. (my period not being due till Sept 2nd) That day I stopped taking the birth control pills. 1 to force my period to come and 2 if I was preg Can't see all those hormones being good for the baby! On August 29th my period starts some relief! so pretty tight cramping and fairly heavy. Next day MUCH lighter and by the third day nothing. No spotting nothing. My sister suggested looking up the pill side effect on the net and Well turns out my doc didnt tell me about all the side effects!!!!

Okay, Now here's the situation it's now Sept 5th and I'm still feeling a tightness in my stomach which is visually larger (my poor pants!) and the odd light crampy feelings now and then and I just have no energy to do anything! I find myself liking the comfort of lying in bed more and more.
It just always feels like my stomach is bloated and tight whether I've eaten or not, I still get random headaches and my breasts are so tender I cannot lie on my stomach.

I guess my big question being... Could I still be pregnant? I took 3 preg tests but they where all pretty early before my "expected" period and then my actual period was so short! I know your suggestions will be to test again but I'm not ready to spend the 20 bucks for em here unless I've got good reason to!

So could my "period" have been Decidual bleeding?? and could I be pregnant?
Is it worth it to invest in another test?
Ty
-Liz

P.S I had a breast reduction last year and Im positive they have defiantly grown in the past month.


----------



## sbilady (Jun 21, 2007)

I feel your frustration. Your symptoms are suspicious, but considering the bcp issue, it seems like the hormones could be clouding things. Could you get a blood pregnancy test?


----------



## liz0 (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm seeing another doctor on friday. I'm hoping he/she will issue a blood test or an ultra sound. If I'm not pregnant something else is up for sure! I've felt horribly bloated for almost 2 weeks now head aches nausea all can't be the healthy signs of a woman lol!


----------



## QuiteLikeRain (Jun 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liz0* 
I'm seeing another doctor on friday. I'm hoping he/she will issue a blood test or an ultra sound. If I'm not pregnant something else is up for sure! I've felt horribly bloated for almost 2 weeks now head aches nausea all can't be the healthy signs of a woman lol!

This is EXACTLY how I've been feeling for like 2 months; I even posted about it here a while back. I've been insanely frustrated with how sick I've been feeling. I was convinced I was pregnant, but I did get my period...albeit 5 days early, and it was heavy but lasted like 2 days less than usual.

Anyway, I finally broke down and went to my midwife about hormonal bcp because I was hoping it would help me get rid of some of the awfulness, but I can't start them until my next period, of course (end of Sept/beginning Oct.). The headaches, nausea, bloating...I'm right there with you. My midwife suggested I go see my primary doc if the bcp don't help. But in the meantime, I still feel like crap









*HUG* Keep us posted!

*edited to add: Also, my mw didn't seem concerned about pregnancy and didn't issue a test, tho I guess I could've asked for one if I wanted to...*


----------

